
Announcing Estimote LTE Beacon - ljdk
https://blog.estimote.com/post/177348177680/estimote-lte-m-beacon
======
jimiasty
Hi HN,

this is Jakub, founder of Estimote, Inc (YC S13). Happy to share we have just
launched a new device that has BLE, LTE-M/NB-IoT and GPS integrated.

It can compute its indoor and outdoor position and last years on the battery.

It is fully programmable using JavaScript and simple Web IDE.

Happy to answer any questions here!

